# Bolivar Royal Corona or Ramon Allones Specially Selected?



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Been a while since I've ventured over here but I'm thinking of making another purchase before the rate hike hits one of the vendors. They have both in stock, similar price. I know the RASS is highly recommended, and the BRC that I received from someone was fantastic. Which is better? More importantly, which is better being smoked fresh/young? I have BPCs and like them, I have Shorts + PSD4s and like them as well. How does the RASS fit into the mix, are they fuller flavored like those? Fairly noobish on this topic, looking for some tips. Thanks in advance fellas.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BRC


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

smelvis said:


> BRC


add me to the bolivar list


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Both are lighter than Shorts or PSD4s in strength but more involved flavour wise than a Short. To be honest I could not pick between the two as they are distinct in their own ways and true to their own lineas. If someone offered me a box of each & cut one of my arms off I would probably take the Royal Coronas. Both can be good young but are great with a year or two.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

If you would have asked me this question 4 or 5 years ago my answer hands down would have been the Rass. But today its another story all together recent production Bolivars are smoking great ROTT. And to be honest the Rass has lost something in the translation IMHO Bolivar all the way!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

A hard choice to make.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> A hard choice to make.


See? I tried to be verbose & Seng sums it up in 5 words. LOL


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Since you already have the BPC, which many think are superior to the BRC, I would
expand my collection and go with the RASS 
The RASS has a woodsy note that is really enjoyable .


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I like the BPC and have had exactly two of the BRC. I enjoyed both and usually keep the BPC around.
Now, the RASS on the other hand really blew me away! Incredible flavor that I really enjoyed. Problem though is the ones I had were gifts so I don't know how old they were, which may make a difference.
That being said, I'm new to cc's and I've noticed that our palates (yours and mine) seem to run different, so you may not enjoy the RASS like I do.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The BRC is milder than the BPC, and the RASS gives a totally different flavor profile, with stewed cherry, cedar, cocoa, herb when it is on. My 2011 RASS need more time, since the last third demonstrates they are too young. I've never had a BRC show its youth with the same muddled bitterness.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I could not and would not choose between them. I will always have some of both on hand....sorry, i'm no help at all. Lol
:laugh:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Lots of support for the BRC. Would this be a good overall pick if we are talking about all boxes under $170? I would like to try a few other brands, but haven't seen as much love for many of them, or their stuff just isn't in stock. Thanks for all the help fellas.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been seeing the Connie 1's for about that price......and I believe they should be in everyone humidor
And
If you have not tried the CoRo, you could get a few 5'ers....Again, everyone needs to try these


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I just had my first BRC from 08 Thursday night and like Tony says "it made my toe's curl" awesome smoke and really blew me away!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Jim, that is what I got from one I was gifted. No idea how old it was but WOW was it great. 

CoRo's are quite a bit more for a box, trying to inch my way up the ladder so not quite yet for something at that price point. Definitely off to see what a Connie is though.

Edit: H Upmann Connoiseur? I just got a box of the PCs but don't have much experience with the brand. Haven't had one yet that wowed me. Gonna fire another up in a few months once they settle in.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Why the need to choose? Get a box of 10 BRC's and a 5er of RASS. You'll be very happy.
Or see if you can find a trading partner who will split boxes of RASS and BRC with you and be happier.

Then, you can consult Tony, Al, Bob and some of the other folks here and have them draw up a list of must try Cubans for you. Then you'll be in cigar heaven.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> See? I tried to be verbose & Seng sums it up in 5 words. LOL


Got timed out...:lol:

But it is just that: "a hard choice to make". I guess it boils down to box code availability. If 08/09 go the Ramon Allones, those were good those years and supply of them are probably getting depleted. I don't think the Bolivars did very well those years based a couple of tubed ones I had but Wazz may know better since he smokes lots of Royal Coronas. If later years, I wouldn't be able to choose at all.

In fact I have been noticing a spate of dark and/or oily wrappers of late flooding almost every line every time I visit the B&Ms and the local LCdH as well as purchases, you know, stuff that you usually see on the ELs. Here's a little list so far of the prominent ones all bearing 10/11 box years:
- Romeo y Julieta: Cazadores, Belicosos
- H. Upmann: No. 2
- Partagas: pretty much across the board except for the Shorts
- Diplomaticos: No. 2
- Montecristo: No. 2
- Trinidad: Robusto Extra, Robusto T
- Bolivar: Belicosos Finos, Royal Coronas, Coronas Gigantes
- Ramon Allones: Specially Selected
- Vegas Robaina: Don Alejandro

Not sure, must have had a good harvest in the past few years.

None for Cohiba though but maybe the extra fermentation takes that away, not sure, although the recent Coronas Especiales looks real luscious.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* BRC - But note the date, IMHO they benefit from a little time, more then the RASS do...



Cigar Noob said:


> Jim, that is what I got from one I was gifted. No idea how old it was but WOW was it great.


*Brain:* If it was the one I sent, I think it was an 06/09...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I think I only had one, so that must be it. Yum! Thank you sir. 

My hunch is the vendor I would use would be having '11 box codes, they aren't known for aged stock and not sure if I can get a list form them. I'll find out though.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

I guess I'm going to have to try the Boli because before reading any of the posts from respected BOTL I would have said the RASS is better both ROTT and after some downtime too! I've had the BRC but not enough to really get a good read on them.

Aw, heck, I'm used to going against the grain, *GET THE RASS*!!! (um, and send me some! :mischief

I have some left from 03/11 in my Waxingmoon and a box from 11/11 in da' cooler. Love em' so much that I never get more than a year on em'.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think both the RASS and BRC need to be in your humidor. Both excellent examples of their marque. I think Als suggestion of the Connie 1 and maybe the VR Famosos would also be great for a similar price.

With Havanas, rotation matters. Get some different flavors!

I know it's hard getting started, but really I don't think any of these will disappoint. Get a box and trade 5ers with your buddies.

One of the great things about Havanas is that there are so many great Cigars! If you love robustos, and include the Hermosos #4 which are similar in size, you could get an amazing collection together in a while from all the marques. HdM Epicure #2, JL #2, RyJ short Churchill, and of course the Coro.

Just start somewhere and trade (via PMs, of course!).

Remember it's a journey, don't sweat this purchase too much. You can't go wrong.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had a similar experience as Seng. I bought a 10 tubo of BRC's from either 10 or 09. They were flat (had a similar experience with the PSD4's). That surprised me since my first couple of CCs were Boli PC's and BBFs from 08. Those boxes were terrific, wish I still had some. The RASS I had were from 08 and they were stellar as well. With the recent crop of Havanas, I don't think that you can go wrong. I haven't bought either since, but I might have to jump in and get a box of both. I know that this doesn't help the decision, but honestly I don't think you can go wrong with either choice. 

To Al's point, if you're looking for a Robusto size, the connie's are a solid pick too. To Bob's point, if you find a couple of brothers to split with, you can get a sampler of all 3. Good luck, you won't be disappointed.


----------

